# Toro Powerlite Carb Issues



## 1215 (Mar 2, 2015)

I think this is more of a general question about carburetors than about this specific machine but who knows... I'm very good with this stuff which makes this situation very frustrating. 

I have an older Powerlite CCR with a Tecumseh HSK600 motor. I have recently completely rebuilt the machine --motor, frame, carburetor, etc. I disassembled every nut/bolt/part of the snow thrower and then reassembled it. It now runs great and looks as good as new. 

Problem I'm having is with the carburetor. The snow thrower starts on the first pull every time when cold, or after sitting for 10-15 minutes however it will NOT restart if turned off. If I let it run out of fuel I can re-fill it and it'll start back up --but if I turn the key and power it off, it won't restart back up unless it sits for 10-15min. 

I know it's flooding or the fuel isn't shutting off properly because if I pull the plug it'll be wet. Once it sits for 10-15 it will restart. I'm at a loss. I rebuilt the carb, changed out the float, put in a new needle and seal (and properly seated it)... I have no idea why its doing this. 

Thoughts? Should I just buy a new carburetor?

How am I supposed to be turning on & off the fuel and starting/stopping this thing? I could add a petcock in the fuel line but that wouldn't help any if I stall the thing. 

Thanks.


----------



## 33006 (Dec 5, 2014)

Have you checked for spark? You may have a bad coil, that after it sits the coil cools off and then spark returns. Also check the fuel cap's vent to make sure it is open and venting.


----------



## 1215 (Mar 2, 2015)

33006 said:


> Have you checked for spark? You may have a bad coil, that after it sits the coil cools off and then spark returns. Also check the fuel cap's vent to make sure it is open and venting.


This is exactly why I'm getting frustrated and very upset with this machine. 

Yes, I have checked for both. The machine starts from cold on the first pull every time. Doesn't matter whether it runs for 90 seconds or 9 minutes, it won't restart. It will however run long enough that it will drain an entire tank of fuel (with cap on or off), run out of fuel, allow me to refill/restart and then it'll start back up again. 

Problem exists only when I turn the key to shut the engine off and there is fuel in the tank. If it runs out of fuel (meaning tank/carb reservoir dry) I can quickly refill the tank, pump the primer until I can hear it and it'll start right back up again. 

Yes there is spark. Coil seems fine. If the engine runs for a bit (until its warm) and then I shut it off and then it won't restart, if I pull the plug instantly I can hold it up against the head and see spark. If I pull the plug quickly it is very wet. I don't know how but I believe this is an over-fueling and flooding problem. I just don't know how to change it.


----------



## 1215 (Mar 2, 2015)

anyone else have an idea? I have no idea why it would flood like that or why the plug would be so wet... 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

1215 said:


> anyone else have an idea? I have no idea why it would flood like that or why the plug would be so wet...
> 
> Thanks for reading.



Maybe the float level is set wrong, gas is too high in the bowl and being sucked into the cylinder by vacuum when you shut off the engine, flooding the thing. Motor might turn 6 0r 7 revs with no spark on shut down and pull the raw gas in. Maybe put the old float and needle back in and see if that cures it.


----------



## Cinci5 (Jan 18, 2016)

Try another needle & seat may be defective seat.


----------

